# profane sass... folk puck



## Xavier Booph (Feb 8, 2012)

i like maybe u will too


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 8, 2012)

im okay w/ moderately priced chocolate

aw fuck it, i ain't payin' for any chocolate


----------



## Xavier Booph (Feb 8, 2012)

frzrbrnd said:


> im okay w/ moderately priced chocolate
> 
> aw fuck it, i ain't payin' for any chocolate


 
u better not fucking pay for it


----------

